# FR: I haven't slept for a day



## KathrynT

I'm having trouble translating this sentence "I haven't slept for a day." I'm confused if I should use depuis or pendant and if I should use passé composé or the present. 

I think it might be "Je ne dors pas depuis une journée" but I'm not sure.


----------



## irinet

Je ne pas dormi pendant une journée.
'I haven' t slept in days', you use "depuis".


----------



## janpol

Je n'ai pas dormi de toute la journée / Je suis resté toute la journée sans dormir / J'ai passé une nuit branche /


----------



## patyl

janpol said:


> Je n'ai pas dormi de toute la journée / Je suis resté toute la journée sans dormir / J'ai passé une nuit branche /



Hi, just wondering if you actually meant nuit blanche (sleepless night)?

Thanks.


----------



## Maître Capello

I would rather say, _Je n'ai pas dormi *depuis* un jour._

But in the positive, I would say, _J'ai dormi *pendant* tout un jour / un jour entier_.

Note that _Je n'ai pas dormi de la journée_ means that you didn't sleep during daytime.

See also the following threads:
FR: pendant / depuis + indication de temps
jour / journée


----------



## janpol

Oui, Patyl, une "nuit blanche"est une nuit au cours de laquelle on demeure éveillé. Comme la journée est réservée à d'autres activités que le sommeil (qui n'est pas à proprement parler une activité !), j'ai pensé qu'on pouvait exprimer cette idée en parlant de la nuit plutôt que du jour.
Maître, je ne pense pas que l'on dirait spontanément "je n'ai pas dormi depuis un jour". Ne dirait-on pas plutôt "hier" ?
"pendant tout un jour" : là, j'emploierais spontanément le mot "journée". Par contre, "un jour entier" sonne bien à mon oreille...


----------



## Maître Capello

janpol said:


> Maître, je ne pense pas que l'on dirait spontanément "je n'ai pas dormi depuis un jour".


Je le dirais en fait très facilement. C'est même ce qui m'est venu en premier. 



> Ne dirait-on pas plutôt "hier" ?


Ce serait envisageable, mais ce serait pour moi moins précis. (On pourrait en effet avoir dormi jusqu'à minuit la veille.)


----------



## olaszinho

Bonjour

Quelle différence y a-t-il entre ces deux phrases:  "je ne dors pas depuis un jour" et Je n'ai pas dormi depuis un jour? 
A mon avis, la seconde traduction est un calque de la phrase anglaise, je traduirais tout simplement: je ne dors pas depuis un jour. En tout cas, je ne suis pas français.


----------



## janpol

> Ce serait envisageable, mais ce serait pour moi moins précis.


Effectivement. Alors, je propose : "Je n'ai pas dormi au cours des dernières 24 heures."


----------



## KathrynT

Merci tout le monde!

I'm still slightly confused however. The situation is I have been traveling from the US to France and have not managed to sleep on the airplane. So then wouldn't I have to use "depuis" in my construction? (because as the above thread debating the use of "pendant/depuis +indication de temps" says, you use "depuis" when an action is ongoing.) 

So if I mean: I haven't slept for a day (and I still haven't slept at the moment I'm saying it): *Je ne dors pas depuis un jour.
*Par contre: I haven't slept for a day (indicating that I haven't slept for a full 24 hours; perhaps I slept for 20 hours instead): *Je n'ai pas dormi pendant un jour.*

Ça va? Or perhaps this just doesn't translate using a "depuis" construction and I'd be better served by "Je n'ai pas dormi au cours des dernières 24 heures" as suggested by janpol. C'est logique.


----------



## Nino83

Est-ce qu'on peut dire _il y a un jour que je ne dors pas_?


----------



## Oddmania

Hi KathrynT,

In French, when an event *has been going on* for a certain time, the Present tense and _depuis_ are required.

_......Je *vis* ici depuis deux ans → I*'ve been living *__ here for two years._

On the other hand, when something hasn't happened for a certain time (negative sentence), then we usually use the Passé Composé tense with _depuis_.

_......Je *n'ai pas dormi* depuis 24 heures → I* haven't slept* for a day._

You could use the Present tense instead, but *1.* it's definitely not as common and *2.* it implies you've stopped sleeping on purpose, willingly. Moreover, we usually use the _ne...plus_ structure (_not...anymore_) instead of_ ne...pas_ with the Present tense and _depuis_. It just sounds better to me. For instance, if you were to go on a hunger strike and willingly stopped eating, you could say :

_......Je ne *mange *plus depuis une semaine_, which basically means _It's been a week since I decided not to eat anymore._
_......Je n'*ai* pas *mangé *depuis une semaine_ would be correct too, but it would simply imply you haven't eaten for a week. No volunteering.

As for _pendant_, it's different from _depuis_.

*1*. I slept for a (whole) day → J'ai dormi une journée (entière).
*2.* I didn't sleep exactly for a day, I only slept for 20 hours _→ _Je n'ai pas dormi (pendant) une journée, j'ai seulement dormi (pendant) 20 heures.

Is it really possible to say _I haven't slept for a day_ if you actually mean something like _I didn't sleep for 24 hours, but only for 20 hours_? If someone told me they haven't slept for a day, I would understand the last time they slept was 24 hours ago.



Nino83 said:


> Est-ce qu'on peut dire _il y a un jour que je ne dors pas_?



Nope, it doesn't work. On the other hand, you could say _Cela/Ça fait un jour que je n'ai pas dormi._ In French,_ il y a X days_ really means _X days ago._ You can't use it instead of _depuis_.

*PS:* I've said the Present tense + _depuis _implies volition (_Je ne mange plus depuis une semaine → _ hunger strike), but come to think of it, it's not always true. It's very common to here _Ça fait X jours que je ne dors plus _or _que je ne mange plus_. In this case, it means it has become some sort of an unhealthy habit (hence the Present tense), and you seem to think it's likey to go on in the Future.

_J'en ai marre, j'entends des bruits la nuit : ça fait 3 jours que je ne dors plus à cause de ça!_
_Cette fille m’obsède, ça fait 3 jours que je ne mange plus, que je ne dors plus, que je ne fais plus rien. Je ne pense qu'à elle!_


----------



## KathrynT

Oddmania: THANK YOU! You answered every possible concern I had


----------



## Chimel

olaszinho said:


> Bonjour
> 
> Quelle différence y a-t-il entre ces deux phrases:  "je ne dors pas depuis un jour" et Je n'ai pas dormi depuis un jour?
> A mon avis, la seconde traduction est un calque de la phrase anglaise, je traduirais tout simplement: je ne dors pas depuis un jour. En tout cas, je ne suis pas français.


Non, pas spécialement. Le présent suggère une durée pendant laquelle une certaine action s'est ou ne s'est pas produite et le passé composé une répétition d'actions (ou de "non-actions"). On le voit bien dans l'exemple suivant: "Je n'ai pas mangé depuis 24 heures" = je n'ai pas pris un seul repas (j'aurais pu en prendre un, deux, trois... mais je n'en ai pris aucun) alors que  "Je ne mange pas depuis 24 heures" signifie plutôt "je jeûne depuis 24 heures". La différence est subtile... et pas facile à expliquer.

Mais pour moi, le plus courant dans tous ces cas, comme le suggère Oddmania, est la tournure avec "ça fait... que": Ça fait un jour que je n'ai pas dormi, ça fait 24 heures que je n'ai pas mangé.


----------



## patyl

Oddmania said:


> Nope, it doesn't work. On the other hand, you could say _Cela/Ça fait un jour que je n'ai pas dormi._ In French,_ il y a X days_ really means _X days ago._ You can't use it instead of _depuis_.



Hello,

This point made me puzzle a bit.  I have learned previously _Ça fait, Voilà... que _and _Il y a... que_ are the informal equivalents of _depuis_. For example, _Il y a 5 ans que j'habite ici, Voilà 6 mois que je travaille avec Marc_. I was thinking perhaps it was due to the negative of our earlier sentence that made you say _Il y a _would not work here, then I saw your construction with _Ça fait un jour que je n'ai pas dormi._  So I wonder why it works for one but not the other?  Is it due to _Il y a_ carrying another meaning of "ago"?  Can I then say _Voilà __un jour que je n'ai pas dormi_?  Hope you could help explain a bit more.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Oddmania

patyl said:


> Hello,
> 
> This point made me puzzle a bit.  I have learned previously _Ça fait, Voilà... que _and _Il y a... que_ are the informal equivalents of _depuis_. For example, _Il y a 5 ans que j'habite ici, Voilà 6 mois que je travaille avec Marc_. I was thinking perhaps it was due to the negative of our earlier sentence that made you say _Il y a _would not work here, then I saw your construction with _Ça fait un jour que je n'ai pas dormi._  So I wonder why it works for one but not the other?  Is it due to _Il y a_ carrying another meaning of "ago"?  Can I then say _Voilà __un jour que je n'ai pas dormi_?  Hope you could help explain a bit more.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hi,

I did a quick search on the web and I found this link. It says _voilà...que_ and_ il y a...que_ indeed mean the same as _depuis_. _Voilà que_ sounds fine to me (although it sounds very emphatic to me), but I can't help but find _il y a _weird.

The site suggests_* Il y aura deux ans* demain que je connais Tammy_ but this is definitely not something I'll ever say. 

As for _voilà...que_, it really is demonstrative, emphatic. You could say _Voilà 20 ans que nous sommes mariés!_ or _Voilà 72 heures que je n'ai pas dormi!_ but it sounds a bit out of place with only _un jour_.


----------



## Nino83

I learned too that _il y a...que/ça fait...que/voilà..que_ are equivalent to _depuis_.


----------



## Chimel

Oddmania said:


> The site suggests_* Il y aura deux ans* demain que je connais Tammy_ but this is definitely not something I'll ever say.
> 
> As for _voilà...que_, it really is demonstrative, emphatic. You could say _Voilà 20 ans que nous sommes mariés!_ or _Voilà 72 heures que je n'ai pas dormi!_ but it sounds a bit out of place with only _un jour_.


I would - like in the traditional song "A la claire fontaine": "Il y a longtemps que je t'aime, jamais je ne t'oublierai". Il y a longtemps que je la connais, il y a trois ans que je la connais...

I fully agree with you about the emphatic use of "voilà que" and the fact that it can be out of place for a fairly short period of time (although a whole day without eating is pretty long too... )


----------



## patyl

Thank you Oddmania and Chimel for giving me more examples to understand the deeper meaning of such a simple phrase!  Thank you also for the link Oddmania and Chimel for the song which is simple but beautiful.


----------

